# Off Yeast?



## johnno (13/9/05)

I just made a starter for the coming weekend using the last of my 1056 which i split in april last year.
After I added it to the starter i tasted the last few drops. When they hit my tounge there was quite a tart sensation there. This quickly cleared to the clean taste I am more used to.
Anyone experienced this?
Reckon it may be off?
Addmitedly its the oldest starter I have used and have never had one go of previously.
I was tempted to chuck it. Probably have a taste tomorrow night and if its tastes the same will start another fresher yeast.

johnno


----------



## timmy (13/9/05)

Johnno,

My last brew was with a WLP300 starter that had the same tart taste.

It went from tart, to burnt rubber and never went above 20C.

Now the burnt rubber is going and tastes like it will make a nice malt vinegar.

EDIT: it was a borrowed yeast of a generation maybe 4 yrs old


----------



## Lindsay Dive (14/9/05)

Johnno & Timmy,

You have yeast that is seventeen months old and 4 years old.
If they have not been stored under sterile water or frozen with a 10% Glycerine/ sterile water solution then they're dead.
Yeast on plates won't last that long.
I would not waste any time attempting any starters.

Lindsay.


----------

